# Brand new, first time live planted aquarium. Need advice!



## Frostedfire27 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello, I just bought a 2.5 gallon aquarium for my new addition betta. I decided to do live plants this time (love the look). I've done some research but there are so many different opinions or answers out there, that I don't know where to turn for credible facts. I have one java fern, one plant of baby tears and two moss balls. The plants are small but I believe the baby tear is in shock. My question is: what are some good websites or even books on the subject? I want to float the baby tear(if it lives) and move onto a planted 10 gallon divided. My LFS where I bought the plants told me I could plant them and they'd grow but that's all. Plz help!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

do you have dwarf baby tears or just baby tears?
if the baby tears look a bit off.... let them loose and have them float...
they might make it if you have the right lighting...

mind you that these are not beginner plants...
a photo will also help us help you


----------



## Frostedfire27 (Jun 3, 2013)

aokashi said:


> do you have dwarf baby tears or just baby tears?
> if the baby tears look a bit off.... let them loose and have them float...
> they might make it if you have the right lighting...
> 
> ...




I did not know these are not beginner plants!! I was thinking of trimming the brown off the baby tears and letting them float. I think there regular baby tears. I have a pic. No betta as he is to arrive later today. Thank you!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

yep, regular baby tears aka Hermianthus glomeratus, aka pearl weed, aka HM...
just let it float... lol
what kin of lights do you have?


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

I'd take them back, regular baby tears are not aquatic so it definitely won't grow even floating. You can grow this out of your filter if you have a hang-on-back, but I'd take it back on principle of them selling you a non-aquatic. It happens a lot but gosh they simply don't care!

I'd take a page or common aquatic plant I.D. book with you when you go plant shopping, or even better, buy the plants from a fellow planted tank person. 

The java fern needs to be tied to driftwood or a rock, the roots can be planted but the rhizome needs to be in open water or it'll rot. The moss balls are easy care, turn once a week to prevent browning and squeeze and rinse every 2-4 weeks to remove debris from the center.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm pretty sure she has the aquatic variety. aka... hermianthus glomeratus.... usually known as hermianthus micranthemoides (however you spell it). I have it as a carpet in my tank.
common plant names can be misleading~ lol

I've never actually seen a case of java fern root/rhizome rot... I have some of mine growing in just plain old soil with buried rhizomes and there doesn't seem to be a problem. I'm thinking it might just be a myth 
but do take it out of the gravel, just in case


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

What kind of light do you have? You need really good light for live plants. I'm looking for a separate lamp to shine on my 5G, as well, because the plants aren't doing well.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

It seemed to me like Soleirolia soleirolii, but I could definitely be wrong since I've never actually attempted to keep HM, but I did have the terrestrial baby tears growing in my yard which look pretty familiar to me. The leaf discoloration on the plants also seems to me a bit closer to a terrestrial die off rather than an aquatic one? 

I've had a java rhizome rot on me when I first started keeping planted tanks, though whether or not it had been buried as the cause of the rot is debatable. Still, to be on the safe side it's probably best to keep the rhizome out of the substrate. The gravel size in the tank seems large enough though that it wouldn't likely be a problem.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lol~ better pull it out then :3
the pointed leaf strcture looke like HM... terrestial Baby tears are more... round. no?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Check out the stickies on this part of the forum for basic advice  
Aquarium Plants

What light do you have on the tank?


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

I think its the hot pink gravel thats making your plant melt. 

before you decide to chuck the plant break it apart from the bunch and seperate a few and leave em in the tank and see how it goes. You can leave the rest in a clear container full of water and put them in the sun.


----------



## Frostedfire27 (Jun 3, 2013)

I only have one window in my barracks room. I'm moving in a couple weeks to a house where they can get some sun . I have an incandescent 15 w tubular light bulb, what kind of light would be better for the plants?


----------



## Frostedfire27 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your help!!! The plants seems to be doing fine and so is my new Betta!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I have had pretty good luck with a swing arm desk lamp and a CFL in the 6700 range. Incandescent isn't enough, usually. 

Plants also need food, and since you have inert substrate, you will need root tabs. Even plants in an organic substrate benefit from water column fertilizer dosing.


----------

